# tire/wheel dilemma



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

man do i have issues,lol...they need to make TA for some of us Tires Anonymous...i am never really happy with one tire (though i do really like my mst on maxxis 4x4 and my vamp/bi claw combo on black torks that i have been running for a few years now)...the only time i am not happy with either setup is in the winter when the hills are frozen rock solid and slick...this is why i have run so many tires in the past,but settled on that listed above...this is the only time i get disappointed,so no surprise i got the tire itch this winter...the only other time i do not like the vamp/bi claw combo is during fast turns as the bi claws tend to under steer and this combo lacks much lateral traction

anyways,i decided to go with the 25.5" growlers to save some gearing (vs. 27" tires which is what i have run for years now) more than anything else...i went with the growlers for their overall performance reviews...i know they won't go thru the thick,sticky stuff like the vamp/bi claw,but should do much better every where else

now i have not put more than a few miles on the growlers now,so i don't have anything to say about them yet...one thing i just can't get over is their looks when compared to the vamp/bi claw combo...they just look silly wimpy...i'm having a hard time with that,so after some seat time on the growlers,i hope i can overlook this (I HOPE,YES IT'S THAT BAD...HE,HE,HE)

the other issue i am having is the wheels,i got a hold of a set of used olive/gold oem prairie wheels to go with the camo plastics,but am having second thoughts on them as well,lol...the black torks is what i ran prior

i included pics of before with the black torks and 27" vamp/bi claw combo and the new setup olive/gold oem wheels with 25.5" growlers...i can't sell anything until i know i am completely happy with the performance of the growlers and finalize my wheel decision


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i say go to town on the 27's with a tire knife, then you got looks and ground clearance(which helps alot in deep heavy snow) and more traction. those growlers do look pretty wimpy in comparison.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

i hear ya,lol

anyone else wanna chime in


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well u ask me them growlers look like jus some plain jane stock tires


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

man,this is not helping at all,lol...they do not look like anything special,i agree...that is my only issue with them,unless they do not perform as well as they are acclaimed to

what about wheels guys...i like the color of the oems and the looks of the torks


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

another view of them


----------

